# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  LiLeila's Workbook

## LiLeila

Hi everone! Oh right, so here I am. It seems to be a good place to put all the things about LD which I had and I'll have.

*Reality Checks:*
- looking at hands (appearance, amount of fingers, pulling finger through the palm)
- nose plug
- trying to levitate
- just looking around for something odd and treating everything like in dream

Sometimes:
- light switching
- telekinesis
- summoning

*Dream Signs:*
I even create statistics for this :o So here are some more popular:
- my boyfriend, my house, cats, my mom, camera, running and escaping, cars, water

*Short-Term Goals:*
- learn how to fly and don't crash
- stabilization and calm
- change a gravity
- summoning
- telekinesis
- eating

*Long-Term Goals:*
- learn many ways to fly
- learn how to transform into an animal
- finding art inspiration
- changing wheather
- creating landscapes
- have a house-spot
- visit some planet in space
- find a meaning of life (my at least)
- get rid of mental problems

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- LD: every few months
- Dreams recall per night average from last year: 4 (and increase)

*Current Technique:*
- DILD

Sometimes:
- WILD
- WBTB

I don't have specific hours for sleep. Lately I'm trying to go to a bed before midnight and wake up around 8.

----------


## AstralMango

Welcome to Intro Class!  ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## LiLeila

Thanks! ;3 

I'm not good student though. Probably I should do RCs more often and give them some time. I'm running every 2 days for 20-30 min and I started to treat this time like a dream. Maybe it'll help a little. Especially that I noticed many dreams about that and this place. And I don't know if very short thoughts like "maybe it is a dream" are helpful in any way?

I tried WILD ~4 times in last week or so and I'm a little mad at myself. The only barrier which is on my way is stupid fear. I thought I was afraid of see something creepy* but as I think about this now it's rather breathing problem. And my attempts from the past was also unsuccessful because of that. I can't focus on my breath, after little relax I just feel that I have lack of oxygen and take a big breath which interrupts my sleeping process. I tried also not to focus on it but the effect is the same. I know that it's probably just an illusion and begin of paralysis but this knowledge doesn't seem to be helpful at all. I know that I should just deal with it but no idea how to start. I also have a problem with closing eyelids, "shaking" eyes and difficulty in maintaining lax their muscles. I'll try today a Hemi-Sync by Robert Monroe.

* I don't know why because I never saw something like this, never felt something bad and I don't even have nightmares with scary characters. 

And I'm wondering if WBTB is good for me. Maybe if I'll go to bed before midnight it'll be ok but waking up around 7-8 AM is not a good idea (light, too many sounds, very sleepy part of the day). I'm just grumpy when alarm rings. However I can do this at night (but I doesn't saw any results for now). I also remember less dreams with this technique and I'm not rested enough.

----------


## LiLeila

I'm really not good with WILD. But OBE seems to be even more interesting so I tried it anyway again. I slept ~4,5h, then I get up for 10-15 min, I tried to relax without anything but there was too many distracting noises so I took the headphones (binaural sound). I used mantras. I wasn't able to focus, I was afraid again and probably too stressed out. Anyway I changed the sound to Hemi-Sync (second track from Going Home, first one I listened during the day). Still not perfect relax, maybe I shouldn't be stubborn like that. However at the end of the track I felt something like "seeing through eyelids" but I'm not sure if it really was (I had this feeling before once but I'm also not sure about it). It was like being that astral body a little but as I said, I don't know. Even if it was I couldn't maintained that feeling, I was confused and I used my real eyes unnecessarily. I fell asleep until 8:30 or so. At least I remember many non-lucids.

----------


## LiLeila

So last 2 nights I had Hemi-Sync before sleep and a little attempts to WILD. I start MILD yesterday. Trying to do RCs and stuff as often as possible. Yesterday I also had WBTB like 3 times (without alarms).

I didn't have LD but last night once I said in dream mantra "I'll be aware while dreaming" few times (maybe I do this too mechanically). In other dream I was so close to be aware I think, I looked around, I knew that I was in some game or dream, everything was 100% realistic but I screwed it. And because of MILD I had continuation of previous dream but again - no results. However I think it's something.

And my recall is really overwhelming.

----------


## LiLeila

Oh right, can anybody tell me what's going on? What am I doing wrong? I have dreams about dreams, about OOBE, mantras (as I wrote above) etc but I don't get lucid. Not enough RCs? Mindless perform them (but I try)? Or maybe it's just a beginning and I must keep doing all of these?

----------


## AstralMango

Just keep going - you'll get there. You're close. ^o^

----------


## LiLeila

Thanks AstralMango  ::hug:: 

I updated some things in the first post.

So I keep listening to Hemi-Sync for more relaxation. I was thinking about staring MILD but then I realised I'm too lazy/inpatient/unsystematic. So I'll probably stay just with DILD. I'm wondering if WILD is for me because I can't fell asleep when I'm doing this. Maximally, I reached heaviness of the body (especially legs and arms) which after longer time starting to hurt a little. And my mind seems to be on the same level as normally when I'm awake (but maybe it's a good thing?). So I just don't know what to do. I'm reading now this long tutorial for it.

Also I was thingking about my LDs in the past and I probably shouldn't say that I had few of them. Only one was really worth something. Others were limited or very, very short. So maybe I'll start counting from it. I need some numbers. Moar numbers: DJ Entry about it.

----------


## LiLeila

Aaand I'm starting to lose my motivation as always. 

I realised today that I'm sleeping (I saw the time: 61:00) but I couldn't do anything, maybe I was awake already. Hard to say. I tried to imagine again the dream but it disappeared. I see that I don't know what to do in such situations. 

Another thing from today. Maybe that was just a dream but I dont't know. I was aware of my physical body (or dream body from another dream) and I was partly in the dream. I imagined that I'm holding a cat and he appears, I felt his weight and touch. But I knew that it wasn't reality. I was just happy because that was my cat who died couple months ago. So maybe this emotion was distracted also. However I haven't that much control or lucidity probably so again - I did nothing with it. Anyway that was odd because I felt these two bodies. 

So I don't know why this happened when I almost stopped doing RCs and stuff. I try to do it anyway tho. 

Meh.

----------


## NyxCC

Actually, all these experiences show that you have been making good progress. You just need a little more practice and to have an idea what you want to do in your next ld.  :smiley:

----------


## Hirondelle

Keep going, you seem so close!!!!!!

----------


## LiLeila

Thanks guys!  ::hug:: 

Another interesting experience. I can say I had an LD but unfortunately my mind tricked me again. During normal non-lucid dream I saw an aquarium full of water. Previously I was watching some 2D game where people was mading snow. So when I saw the aquarium I tried to change it to ice. And it worked. Then I realised that I'm dreaming. I did two RCs (looking at hands but these were normal and nose plug which worked) but I was already sure about dreaming. I lost control fast and I thought that I'm awake. So again - dream in dream. Weird thing is that I thought I'm awake because I had opened eyes and I saw fishes (in aquarium?) and I felt keyboard under my fingers (very realistic, there was even these tiny convexities on J and F). And in that deeper dream I saw nothing, only darkness and no idea how to control this and how can I come back. Now I know that I should focus on that second dream.

It seems to that I may not have enough time to practice hard for a while... :c So that's shame but I hope I'll find some space in my days for this soon.

----------


## LiLeila

Ow, another tiny LD. I was in the kitchen when my dad was sitting on the chair. He had our cat (not the same as in that recent dream). I realised that she is dead so I know that this is dream and I think I told it to my dad and he told me that it's not true. And I pretended to believe him - like 'yeaa, right' - (meanwhile the cat changed to another). Anywho, I ended at stroking him and I lost lucidity. So cats are tricky dream sign for me... (^._.^)ﾉ

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats Lileila!  :smiley:

----------


## LiLeila

Didn't write here for a while... No LD as well. 

I noticed some FAs tho. 

*7/02/16*
Another tiny LD, for like 2 seconds. It was blurry and dark. I was in my room and I tried jumped through the window and it worked, I knew I was dreaming. Nothing else more, maybe I woke up. I had also dream about LD where I was "casting" some energy. 

*8/02/16*
I was unconscious but I did RCs - levitation. Didn't work.

I do RCs and awarness stuff hardly ever now :c So lazy...

----------


## NyxCC

So, one ld and another one after that. Possibly slightly lower awareness in the second one, still sounds like a really cool dream. Not bad at all!  :smiley:

----------


## LiLeila

> So, one ld and another one after that. Possibly slightly lower awareness in the second one, still sounds like a really cool dream. Not bad at all! :)



Nah, these were whole different dreams I think. It's even hard to call the 1st one LD :P And 2nd one was for sure non-lucid. It was just in my head then. But I appreciate them as well!

*20/02/16*
I had a FA which I ignored (stupid me). I was rolling on my bed to another side (I was on my left side and I thought I was on the right but I didn't). And I told this to my mom, I'm not sure if in the same dream, maybe in another FA. That night I had 1 more FA (writing down drems).

*23/02/16*
I don't even know how to explain that. I only remember feelings and impressions from that dream but I feel I had some kind of awareness in it. One thing which I remember are some tiny balls which I summoned or sth. And swimming (?). Also FA after WILD attempt.

*29/02/16*
And last but not least: *29/02/2016 | 2-in-1 LDs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views* - yay! 

+ some random FAs about writing dreams down.

I also noticed that since I'm more aware of things around me, my scents are more sensitive in dreams. Like hearing more, feeling temperature, snow on the face, smells. That's nice.

I'm glad that I joined here and start this thread. I can see my progress which I wouldn't notice probably without this. I also have an excel file with all my LDs (all 7), even these tiiiny [I have there aware activities, nonaware activities, RCs, quality, environment, feelings, time and how is it end] - that's helpful I think. Shame that I didn't do it in the past as well, but anyway. Now I must go check some stabilization tips!

----------


## NyxCC

Nice! Congrats on the lds and on completing the totm!  :smiley:

----------


## LiLeila

Thanks!

So today I had SP (first one? or 2nd/3rd maybe; this time I paid more attantion to this so it seems like the 1st). I wasn't feeling anything else but the paralysis and awareness that I can move when I'll want to stop this. I had closed eyes, lying on my back. I didn't know what to do with it actually if I didn't have any other feelings. Should I just laying calmly? Or maybe I should think of something? Mantras? Should I open my eyes? When I moved I did RC (nose plug) and it didn't work so I went to sleep. And after waking up I'm rather unwilling to do anything so that's a pity.

Also I want to mention here that this video: Lindsey Stirling - Take Flight (which I get from cooleymd in this thread http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...induce-ld.html) induced me at least 3 things: rotated gravity to 90 degrees, boat and high jump. Maybe it helped me with my flying in last LDs as well. So that's interesting!

----------


## NyxCC

About the paralysis, I would say the best thing is to wait it out. No need to open your eyes, a scene should appear after a while and then you will be able to move around with your dream body.  :smiley:

----------


## LiLeila

Thanks NyxCC! I'm trying to stay still and calm always but for now no results in this kind of technique. But I decided to put more effort in it, I always wake up after ~4h naturally so this is a good opportunity to test it I think. I wish I could do that without going to the bathroom tho -.- I must go there ALWAYS when I'm waking up.

*2/03/16*
- Feeling very interesting sensations during SP (pulsing energy from one leg to another and going up gradually, also felt like touch)
- FA
- thoughts about LD, seeing someone's DJ

*3/03/16*
- LD <3 03/03/16 | LD - Shirokuma Station - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
- RC during NLD (failure)

*4/03/16*
- FA

*5/03/16*
- Feeling about LD, maybe semi-LD or dream about it (flying?)
- FA

*6/03/16*
- Thought about dream induction ("oh, this'll probably pop in my dream" - yeah, I was right apparently)

*7/03/16*
- Thought about drawing on photos my dream scenes + about DV
- Talking to someone about LD; reference to my 1st LD

These things are annoying usually but they appear increasingly so it's a good sign I think. I must practise my awareness to catch them.

----------


## LiLeila

*8/03/16*
08/03/16 | 2-in-1 LD - Wandering, TOTM and stuff - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*9/03/16*
09/03/16 | LD - Severe fatigue - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*13/03/16*
13/03/16 | LD - Wardrobe and TOTM attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*16/03/16* 
16/03/16 | LD - Low quality vision - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I think nothing else interesting (probably some FAs tho). 

I had a ~2 weeks break from dream world. However I had 2 LDs during it so that's nice. I didn't even journal through this time so I'm still a little out of motivation and stuff. I hope I'll be able to come back to this topic. But I can't find the balance with RL actually. Dreams take too much time for me and I'm afraid that I can't do that with other things. We'll see.

----------


## NyxCC

Good job Lileila, congrats on all the lds!  :smiley:  Hope they keep you inspired and more follow.

----------


## LiLeila

Ummm... hi again? I don't know if anybody remember me, I had some busy time in life and now I'm back. Well, maybe. I don't know. I didn't have time for dreams unfortunately for a long time :( Is it even possible while having a job? Now I'm free but hard to say for how long. 

Anyway.

I don't write DJ now or make any RCs. I don't even remember much. Sometimes I think about dreams, especially about LDs, but only for like couple seconds. Then I woke up today with LD! I was thinking about it before sleep, like: "it would be nice to have LDs back" and bum, LD. It seems to be like riding on a bike. Or it was just luck ;p So let's give it another try. I can't tell if during this break I had some other dream-things but probably, especially false awakings. Maybe even some tiny LD? 

Here is my dream from today: 

*18/01/17*
18/01/17 | LD - Wings and realistic vision - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back and congrats on the lds!  :smiley: 

Trying to hit the boys with the bucket really sounds like a fun actvity. Now, I'm tempted to throw a random object at a DC and watch their reaction.  ::chuckle::

----------


## thinkfirst

yes, that is occurring for me too.  I dream about lucid dreaming, about meditation, but it doesn't trigger the lucidity.  Its just the content of my mind.

----------

